# Manhatten Club TS presentation



## pefs65 (Apr 25, 2013)

Staying at the Manhattan club this August for 4 days 3 nights on cash from DVC points I rented.
They have been asking me to do a 90 min TS presentation in return fro some discounts on room night and choice of 2 broadway tickets or dinner certs.
Any Tugger do any of these? Are they high pressured? Is it worth the 90 minutes?


----------



## neatnik (Apr 25, 2013)

*Manhattan club presentation*

We attended this presentation - worst experience of our life - shuttled from one salesperson to another until we wound up in the basement in a small dark room -finally accepted our decision not to buy but were not very nice about it.


----------



## fillde (Apr 25, 2013)

Very high pressure-like you would expect from New Yawkers. If you don't need the the discounts, don't go.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2013)

Nothing like a DVC sales experience. 3 nights is NOT near enough time to see most of the bucket list of fun in NYC. Use your time better than to be harrassed by timeshare sales people.


----------



## jme (Apr 25, 2013)

heck, do the presentation.  are you serious?  

go really early when you wouldn't be doing anything else anyway. then have a nice breakfast out.

smile the whole way, take the money, and run. 

how people can cower at sales people is beyond me. I seriously don't get it. waterboarding is illegal, so just go.


----------



## DianneL (Apr 25, 2013)

*Nice to rude*

We did the presentation a couple of years ago. Sales person so nice until she realized we would continue to say no as many times as necessary. She then got up and left us sitting. We looked at each other and was not sure it was over. We got up, went to the desk and was checked out. Gave us the gifts and we left. At that time the shows they offered were not for us so we took the restaurant card.


----------



## tombo (Apr 25, 2013)

Not fun, but none of them are. I got lucky and talked the person on the phone into letting me do the "tour" on the day I arrived. They do not allow that as they want you to have some skin in the game (wasting your valuable vacation time). I arrived at MC at 1 PM and had a 2 PM tour. I couldn't check in until 4 so I didn't mind it. When I showed up the salesman asked when we got to town. I said about 2 hours ago. He said you can't take the tour today. I said Jane Doe (can't remember her name) knew this was the only time I would take the tour and she scheduled it. Here I am . Let's do it. He got a mgr. Mgr said I couldn't take it on the day I arrive. I said your rep scheduled this tour and she knew this was my arrival day. I said give me the gift and I won't take the tour, or I'll take the tour and then get the gift. Either way I am here when your rep scheduled it. They finally let me take the tour. The sales person said are you interested in owning here. I said no way. I can exchange for this resort every 4 years and I don't visit NY more often than that. I told him the MF's are very high and I didn't like the fact that if I bought and want to sell that they have an exorbitant transfer fee that will make it almost impossible to sell. His mgr tried a little while and said you can go to gifting. I was through with the tour and waiting to check in long before 4, so I didn't waste any of my NY sightseeing time. The restaurant downstairs is where the gift certificate could be used. $100 would have gotten us 2 breakfasts, but we ate cereal in the room every morning that we bought at a store a couple of blocks away. We spent the whole $100 on one supper for 2 as the prices were expensive. It was good, but nothing special. If I was only there for 3 days there is no way I would have spent two or more hours on a tour for that meal. I was in NY for 10 days and I still wouldn't have wasted 2 hours of my vacation time for that meal. JMHO.


----------



## Conan (Apr 26, 2013)

DianneL said:


> Sales person so nice until she realized we would continue to say no as many times as necessary. She then got up and left us sitting.



I had the same experience at a pitch for Hilton West 57th.  I know salespeople need to turn on the charm, but it's still a shocker to see how fast they will turn it off.  (But for West 57 we still had to endure the second and third pitchmen even after our salesperson stalked off.)


----------



## pefs65 (Apr 26, 2013)

You guys are the best. Tuggers are the best.
Thanks for all the great and detailed info on this horrible TS presentation nightmare at the Manhattan Club.
Since me and the family are only there for 3 days I will stay clear of the presentation and not schedule it. I will not waste my time getting tortured by overbearing sales people. I can think of a ton of more fun ways to spend 90 minutes of time in NYC.
Thanks for all of the great replies.


----------



## tombo (Apr 26, 2013)

The New York Pass 3 day pass is on sale through the end of April for $153 per adult, $119 per child. You can combine the 3 day pass with hop on hop off bus tours for $220 per adult. We got the 7 day for $180. We bought 2 days hop on hop bus tours off using a coupon cheaper elswhere. There is no better way to see NY than on the upper deck of the open top busses. It was also great to combine using the pre-paid pass with the bus tour. No taxis or subway rides. Get off the bus,use your pass for admission, and get back on the bus to your next attraction. We saved a ton of money and time. You would have to weigh how much you can see in 3 days vs the cost of the 3 day pass. For us we tried to do almost everything. Our pass was good for 7 days, and we came close. I figure we did over $600 each worth of tours and admissions in 7 days for the $180 we each paid for the card. Loved the walking food on foot tour, but it takes half a day. Almost anything you want to do is included. Empire state bldg obsevation deck and motion ride, top of the rock (in many ways I liked the view better than from Empire State Bldg), NBC studio tour, Radio City Music Hall tour, Circle Line Cruises on sailing ships and/or motor boats cruises around the harbor, hop on hop off water taxi, Central park bicycle rentals, MOMA, Carnegie Hall tours, Madam Toussads wax museum, etc, etc, etc  . 

http://www.newyorkpass.com/En/En/prices/

These are tours you book in advance:
http://www.newyorkpass.com/En/book-in-advance/

This is a list of all the over 80 attractions you can do for one price with your card. Click on the attraction to get details and what it costs to do it without the card to help you decide if it would be a savings for you. : 
http://www.newyorkpass.com/En/new-york-attractions/

Have a great trip. We LOVE NY!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 26, 2013)

tombo has suggested this in the past - as I DID buy the 3 day pass and hop on and off bus pass per his other post. I was in New York for a week in May 2012. It was so convienant and easy to use. I did the Top of the Rock, Radio City tour (NFL draft is being done from their NOW), Ellis Island, bus tour, Seaport musemum pier stuff -- and 3 Phillies/Mets games (not included) but the hot dogs were good.

Gives you a real PUSH to run around - as one can get overwhelm with TOO MUCH and where is that at, in the Big Apple.


----------



## pefs65 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your help and suggestions.
Again there is no place better than Tug. You guys are great.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2013)

+1 for the City Pass.  (Not sure if it's the same exact pass, but a similar idea.)  We were in NYC in September 2011, and used a 7-Day pass (it was $79 each back then. http://www.citypass.com/new-york?cr...&matchtype=e&gclid=CNfNwNSY6bYCFUQ6QgodV3QAqQ ) in conjunction with a week-long subway pass ($29 each.)  From the Manhattan Club we were able to go in all directions and see way more than we'd have done otherwise.  Combined with three Broadway shows and an extra Sunday Brunch harbor cruise on the S.S. Shearwater that we got for less than half price on Groupon (http://www.manhattanbysail.com/), it was an amazing trip that was a very full week.  I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat.

And no, we did NOT take the sales tour at the Manhattan Club.  My vacation time is worth much more to me than wasting it on their sales tricks.  

Dave


----------



## tombo (Apr 26, 2013)

The city pass might be all you need for 3 days depending on how go-go-go you are or are not. You pick which 6 attractions you want to see and those (and only those) attractions are pre-paid. The New York pass covers over 80 attractions. For the price of the card you are admitted to all 80 (or however many you can get to in 3 days). If you are near an attraction, walk in. If you like it stay a while. if not walk out and do something else. it didn't cost you one penny more to check it out. We did several things I would not have paid for if it wasn't included in the pass (ex food on foot tour, water taxi, top of the rock) and ended up loving them. If you try you can really save some money using either the city pass or the NY pass.


----------



## cyseitz (Apr 27, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> tombo has suggested this in the past - as I DID buy the 3 day pass and hop on and off bus pass per his other post. I was in New York for a week in May 2012. It was so convienant and easy to use. I did the Top of the Rock, Radio City tour (NFL draft is being done from their NOW), Ellis Island, bus tour, Seaport musemum pier stuff -- and 3 Phillies/Mets games (not included) but the hot dogs were good.
> 
> Gives you a real PUSH to run around - as one can get overwhelm with TOO MUCH and where is that at, in the Big Apple.



We went to NYC last summer and stayed at The Manhattan Club.  We did the presentation for $60.  Was not too high pressure.

The New York Passes are AMAZING!  They do PUSH you to run around.  I had blisters on my feet at the end of the week but we had a great time.  I would strongly suggest a ride on the "Shearwater" (clipper ship) at night.  We also rode our bikes around Manhattan. Crossed the Brooklyn Bridge while biking and had the most wonderful and memorable time.


----------

